# Starting a new venture



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Forget craigslist, especially for commercial, if you are on a tight budget commercial will be a tough way to get started, the jobs on Dodge are up to a 3 year sales cycle. The money is quick to go out and slow to come back in for commercial work

Just curious, does either one of you really know how to bid work based on your costs (not the going rate method)? your typical field workers know pricing based on going rate. With a business background you should know how to determine the real cost of running a business, but do either of you know what the real issues of pricing a job are? 

You need to be straight with your father, and see if he will let learn from him, knowing that you are planning on starting your own thing. You seem a bit too motivated to get away from the family business, that is your best place to learn.


----------



## Bobby1111 (Feb 10, 2015)

Bidclerk was sold to ISFT...they're going to e out of business as early as April. The owner of Bidclerk ran that company into the ground.....made a lot of revenue - but zero profit. Too many emplyess and too friends working for the business. Bidclerk tried to look BIG...but never made enough money. The CEO and founder of Bidclerk is Gone as well - Michael Gaynor.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

So Pat, what have you decided since November? Did you tackle south county on your own, jump on a crew or continue with your dad's company?


----------



## patgeds22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Worked with pops until last week. Got an offer from dimeo and now I'm working as an assistant to the people doing change orders at the Yale residential hall project in new Haven


----------



## patgeds22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Estimating and takeoff software stuff, boring but it's a top notch job, top five biggest in the country right now so I'm just seeing where that goes


----------



## patgeds22 (Sep 18, 2014)

You guys will live this one. Got fired within a week at that job. They said I didn't have enough specific skills. AKA I couldn't use their computer software the way they thought I could.


----------



## patgeds22 (Sep 18, 2014)

Love*. Got a new job as a site surveyor for a solar panel installation company near Springfield, MA


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Try to stick with it for a while, even if your new company has all sorts of problems. It takes some adjustment to move from one type of employment (family, small business, whatever) to another type (corporate, or whatever is different from the prior type), and at first everything can stink, because you now have a boss, regular hours, rules, all that stuff that you didn't before, and it can cloud your judgment about the quality of the job itself.

If you think there was any element of that in how short your other gig lasted, then work extra hard to make this one last. The reason I mention it, is that "doesn't have the specific software skills" is common corporate HR-speak for "this just isn't going to work out."

Not judging you, just speaking from experience; I've been on all 5 sides of this equation before.

Good luck with the new gig.

- Bob


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Try to stick with it for a while, even if your new company has all sorts of problems. It takes some adjustment to move from one type of employment (family, small business, whatever) to another type (corporate, or whatever is different from the prior type), and at first everything can stink, because you now have a boss, regular hours, rules, all that stuff that you didn't before, and it can cloud your judgment about the quality of the job itself.
> 
> If you think there was any element of that in how short your other gig lasted, then work extra hard to make this one last. The reason I mention it, is that "doesn't have the specific software skills" is common corporate HR-speak for "this just isn't going to work out."
> 
> ...


This is the type of excellent advice as to why you should win contractor of the quarter! Well said, Bob


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

MattK said:


> This is the type of excellent advice as to why you should win contractor of the quarter! Well said, Bob


:jester: Suck a&& :jester:

I would agree tho :thumbsup:


----------



## patgeds22 (Sep 18, 2014)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Try to stick with it for a while, even if your new company has all sorts of problems. It takes some adjustment to move from one type of employment (family, small business, whatever) to another type (corporate, or whatever is different from the prior type), and at first everything can stink, because you now have a boss, regular hours, rules, all that stuff that you didn't before, and it can cloud your judgment about the quality of the job itself.
> 
> If you think there was any element of that in how short your other gig lasted, then work extra hard to make this one last. The reason I mention it, is that "doesn't have the specific software skills" is common corporate HR-speak for "this just isn't going to work out."
> 
> ...


I felt unqualified going in for the job, I told them in the interview I would come back in a couple years and then I could be more comfortable but they decided to go with their gut...


----------



## patgeds22 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Site Surveyor for Vivint Solar*

My new position, pays a stack a week, get to use tools and check out several different houses inside out every day, get to climb on roofs of all types, company car, half the day is driving which i enjoy, and oh yea everything is in ruralish to rural western mass, which to my surprise is a goldmine of nature wonders. :clap: stickin this one out, they already explained to me that I would have to try to get fired


----------

